# Documents



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

On the original advice of a friend I have always taken my van documents, logbook,mot & insurance when we have traveled in Europe but just getting ready for this weeks departure it struck me , is it a legal requirement? I would rather take copies than the originals.
Can someone tell me please..


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it's a legal requriement across most of europe for some or most of them. we carry them in our safe.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Originals not copies. Lots of info on the AA website here.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone on here ever been asked to produce them?


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

I've always carried originals of V5 and insurance. 

I've been stopped three times in France, twice to be breathalised and once by customs and no-ones been interested in paperwork. Maybe thats just because they've found no reason to do anything further? I wouldn't want to give anyone a reason to make a possible small infringement into anything bigger


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

rogerblack said:


> Has anyone on here ever been asked to produce them?


no


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rogerblack said:


> Has anyone on here ever been asked to produce them?


Yes, many, many times when I was International trucking. I had frequent control checks, more frequent than most as my truck had the orange marker plates showing it was carrying chemicals.
Originals are certainly a requirement.
If they are requested and you have not got them, you will probably be fined and parked up until you can show the proper documents.
Quite a long wait for the snail mail.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

rogerblack said:


> Has anyone on here ever been asked to produce them?


Yes I got stopped many years ago in France in the middle of nowhere at a Customs ( Douane) roadblock and was asked for vehicle documents.

Interestingly in Spain garages when fitting tyres will often asked to see the vehicle docs as theirs have the tyre size requirement printed in it. (ours of course dont)


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We have been stopped 3 times in 10 years. The gendarmes have asked for our papers, had a quick look and sent us on our way. Each time has been at road blocks. They seem to do this a lot to catch drink drivers.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

I have never understood the issue some have about [having] to carry their original vehicle documents with them.

You carry your passport, credit cards, money etc etc .........what is it about a vehicle doc? Having the doc in the vehicle does not increase the possibility of it being stolen and it will NOT make selling or disposing by a thief any easier.........or harder :wink:

Just something else motorhome owners like to worry about! :roll:

Anyway, I think the carrying of vehicle registration documents in Spain, at least for a national/resident, is no longer required.

..


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We carry the originals safely stored away from easy access "just in case" and also photocopies for instant use.

That way we can produce the originals if required for legal purposes but copies for "everyday" use.

We hope by the use of belt, braces and a piece of string not to be caught short! We also do not want to be in the embarrassing position of having possibly had gthe documents stolen by one of those 7' robbers who have gassed us first just so they steal the wife's valuables and the vehicle documents....... :lol: 

The amount of extra paper is not great, but the peace of mind is.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bizarre idea to me to carry originals and keep copies at home. But thats the way the French want it, so be it.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

It's not just about being stopped abroad that could be the concern. Imagine having driven to Folkestone or Dover at the start of your 3 month trip abroad and being stopped by the police here and asked to show your documents. Yes, you don't have to carry them with you but if they are 200 miles away at home and you are given a 7 day "producer", you've probably got a problem!


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

you must have originals, most countries don't have the concept of producers

I scan and save and have them on my laptop and on a dongle

Some on line insurers only isssue electronically now as .pdf anyway. Ensure you print off on at least 100gsm paper and with a good colour printer so Mr, M., Herrr or Sr Plod is not suspicious


----------

